# super w6ta diesel



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, just joined the sight...fantastic! I am a recent collector of old tractors and had the fortune to find a super w6ta diesel sitting a shed for thirty years, it a wonderful find. I need the t/a hand lever and mounting linkage as the original owner did not believe in the new fangled transmission and removed the lever when he bought the tractor new, needless to say the lever is long gone and the t/a has never been used.
I plan on showing this tractor in its original unrestored condition at The famr progress show in Regina Saskatchewan in 2011 so would love to have the lever on it by then. The tractor hour meter is showing 9000 hrs.
I also have our original famr tractor, 1963 706 ihc diesel with 26000 hours on it plus a 606 diesel with a lot of ours also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We gonna get some pictures of your gear?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

soon, very soon


----------

